# Where is Comfort Control Module on 09 Q7??



## my1.8tisAEB (May 23, 2006)

I was told the module is located in the passenger side rear corner of the hatch area. There is an access panel there which I removed but I am not sure if you can access the module there. Can someone tell me exactly where it is and how to get to it?
Thanks in advance!


----------

